# :SOTW Competition Champions:



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

In here we will conduct all the winners of the SOTW: Signature of the week. So that everyone will know the work that won these artist the Championship.​ 







Here is a Trophy to add in your portfolio.

​ 
*Signature Competition/SOTW 1*
*(A Current Movie You Enjoyed)*
*- T.B.-*










*Signature Competition/SOTW 2
**(Your Favorite Musician(s)*)
* - T.B.-*










*Signature Competition/SOTW 3
(Your Favorite Old-School Vehicle (From 1959-1989)*
* -NikosCC-*
*(Retired)*










*Signature Competition/SOTW 4
(**Favorite video Game Character)
-**KryOnicle-*










*Signature Competition/SOTW 5*
*(Favorite T.V. Show!*)
*-Composure*-










*Signature Competition/SOTW 6*
*(Favorite Fighter)*
*-Plazzman-*







​ 

*Signature Competition/SOTW 7
(Freeform)*
* -chuck8807-*










*Signature Competition/SOTW 8*
*(Favorite Sports Team)*
*- **Steph0505**-*










*Signature Competition/SOTW 9*
*(Favorite Pornstar)*
*-NikosCC-*
*(Retired)*









*Signature Competition/SOTW 10*
*(**Freeform**)*
*-NikosCC-*
*(Retired)*









*Signature Competition/SOTW 11*
*(**Halloween)*
*-KryOnicle-*









*Signature Competition/SOTW 12*
*(**Favorite Fighter Not in UFC)*
*-MJB23**-*









*Signature Competition/SOTW 13*
*(**Free form)*
*-MJB23**-*








​


----------

